# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  BOW VISOR  & BOW THRUSTER

## vassilisman

Τα ακούω αρκετά συχνά αλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι είναι .   Παρακαλώ  τα φώτα σας !!!! :Confused:

----------


## Kyriakos

*voile:
*

*
*

*Bow thruster*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

 			 									Jump to: navigation, search
 
 A ship equipped with a bow thruster, the indicating symbol is visible below the R of _MARIE_


 



 A *bow thruster*, also known as a tunnel thruster, is a thruster built into the bow of a ship to enhance its maneuverability. Usually, a bow thruster is just a tunnel below the waterline through the bow. An impeller in the tunnel can create thrust to both ways which makes the ship turn.
 Ships equipped with bow thrusters have a sign above the waterline over each thruster on both sides. This sign symbolizes the thruster with a big white cross in a white circle.
 Bow thrusters make docking a ship easier, since they can turn the ship even if it's not moving and in some cases allow a ship to dock without the otherwise required assistance of tugboats, saving the costs of such service.



*Bow visor*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

 			 									Jump to: navigation, search
			 			A *bow visor* is a feature of some ships, particularly ferries and ROROs, that allows the bow to articulate up and down, giving access to a cargo ramp and storage deck near the water line.
 There have been several incidents where bow visors have partially opened while in motion, and as a result, some ships have had to have their visor locking mechanisms strengthened. Bow visor failure has also directly caused some ships to sink, most notably the M/S _Estonia_.

----------


## Petros

Kati oikonomiko tairiazei sto thema?

Sta perissotera limania einai ypoxrewtiki i xrisi rymoulkou (kserw gia ellada sigoura). An exeis bow thruster nomizw pali se ypoxrewnoun na xrisimopoiiseis rymoulko.

Stin ousia dystyxws den paizei kai poly simantiko rolo apo oikonomikis pleyras. (Me kathe epifylaksi gia ta diafora limania ana ton kosmo).

----------


## vassilisman

diladi to bow visor einai o mixanismos ths mpoykaportas 
?

----------


## cortomaltese

> diladi to bow visor einai o mixanismos ths mpoykaportas 
> ?


Το bow visor ειναι η πλωρη των ferries που σηκωνεται προς τα επανω και απο μεσα πεφτει ο καταπελτης. Χρησιμοποιήται σε ferries και πιο σπάνια σε μετασκευασμένα φορτηγά που έγιναν ro-ro. Εαν η πλώρη ανοίγει σε δυο κομματια (μαγουλα) που συρταρώνουν προς τα πρυμα εκατερωθεν τότε το σύστημα λέγεται clum type shell door. 
Το bow thruster ειναι το πλωριο προπελάκι ελιγμών ελληνιστί και εαν βρίσκεται στην πρύμη τέτοιο εργαλειο λέγεται stern thruster και οχι πρυμιο bow thrust οπως κατά καιρούς έχον εκστομισει διάφοροι "ειδικοι".

----------


## cortomaltese

> Kati oikonomiko tairiazei sto thema?
> 
> Sta perissotera limania einai ypoxrewtiki i xrisi rymoulkou (kserw gia ellada sigoura). An exeis bow thruster nomizw pali se ypoxrewnoun na xrisimopoiiseis rymoulko.
> 
> Stin ousia dystyxws den paizei kai poly simantiko rolo apo oikonomikis pleyras. (Me kathe epifylaksi gia ta diafora limania ana ton kosmo).


Σε καποια λιμανια και αναλογα τον τυπο του πλοιου μπορει να γλυτωσεις το ρ/κ ή τουλαχιστον να ειναι μονο 1 υποχρεωτικο. Σε αλλα λιμανια και για συγκεκριμενες διαστασεις πλοιου είναι απαραιτητη η υπαρξη thruster (π.χ. Kingstown-Jamaica μετά το 1996 δεν δεχοταν πλοιο πανω απο 200μ χωρις προπελακι)

----------


## gvaggelas

Υπάρχει ζήτημα και στην ακτοπλοΐα. Έτσι όπως είναι τα περισσότερα νησιωτικά λιμάνια η χρήση του bow thruster συμβάλλει τα μέγιστα στην προσπάθεια παραβολής του πλοίου στην προβλήτα. Για παράδειγμα, το Ν. Μύκονος δένει σε χρόνο dt στο λιμάνι της Χίου, όταν ο Θεόφιλος (που έχει μεν bow thruster, αλλά λόγω παλαιότητας του πλοίου δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται και τι ιπποδύναμη διαθέτει, θέλει περίπου 10 λεπτά).

----------


## vassilisman

to hengist (express apollon)
  eixe ? sto gen .ar. den leei kati tetoio alla ... mhpws ?

----------

